# The best kind of Sig to buy



## Bump4ever

buyIng,m looking to buy a pistol, I,m told west german Sig are best, any truth?


----------



## VAMarine

It would be if there was still a "West" Germany.


All jokes aside, Sig makes a good gun and while there is a current production Sig P226 being made in Germany, the US made guns are OK, although their QC has been coming under fire of late. I find I like the milled slides better than the old stamped slides, but that's a matter of preference.

Either way, be it a new Sig or an old Sig, they're good guns.


----------



## Bump4ever

How much should I pay for a 228?


----------



## E46SC3

Bump4ever said:


> How much should I pay for a 228?


I asked that very same question ... so far no answer.

In my opinion ... $400 would be a decent price for an used one in fair condition, $550 for a very good conditioned one and no more than $700 for a like new one. A new one? for me I wouldn't pay more than $800. Again, that's my opinion.


----------



## hud35500

I've owned just about everything Sig makes. You can spend $400 on a new 2022, or $,1000 on a P220 Elite. A clean, used 228 would be a good choice at around $500. I think the German made guns have a better balance due to the way they're made. Are you looking for a house gun/target shooter, or something to carry ? My German 226 9mm is the best shooting handgun I've ever owned. I could write a book on the all the Sigs I've shot over the years. Needless to say, I'm a Sigaholic.


----------



## Bump4ever

Thanx to all who answered


----------



## robertcseg

I have sig226 in 40 cal and 228 in 9mm. Both are german made. I have never had either gun fail to fire, fail to feed or fail to do anything. I paid 425 for the 228 and 600 for the 226.The 226 was a police return to Sig. It is my understanding that Sig replaces all worn parts and springs on these guns before they are resold. I personally would only buy the older model that was German made, but i have no reason to say this except personal preference.


----------



## FNISHR

I really enjoy both of my West German Sigs. I'm planning to take one of them to the range today. But I'm also open to the modern Sigs as well. Every company has their ups and downs, but I'm convinced Sig is building fine pistols these days, and I can think of at least two I wouldn't mind having when the budget permits.


----------



## chessail77

I own both German made and new ones from USA both are excellent, solid, reliable firearms......JJ


----------



## E46SC3

Went on a quick shoot today with a first timer ... I brought my West German P220, a P229 (.357 sig) and my new P229 elite (.40 cal) and we had no FTF or FTE. I love my Sigs ... All 5 of them (German or not) Heck, I've got 2 more coming between this month and next month.


----------



## DirectHit

Can't go wrong with any Sig, have a few, love 'em all.


----------



## brandonlee3

I know several people, myself included, that own Sigs and you really can't go wrong with any them. I have several friends that work for ICE and the standard issue gun for them is the P226. Another close friend of mine has a P229 that was made in Germany and it's a very nice gun. Hell, I bought a P250c here about a month ago even though there was a ton of negative publicity over the reliability of the gun. I've not had a single problem yet with it - it shoots cleanly and is comfortable to carry. I guess when it comes to a SIG it's all in what your budget is and what you want the gun for.


----------

